# Hey check out my kitted out 02 sentra



## vincentam (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey check out my ride at the following link.

http://members.cardomain.com/vincentam


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

cardomain is SO SLOW!


I like everything but the WING!! Lose it!! FWD does not need that!!!


dude, WHY DO YOU HAVE GT-R BADGES ON THE GXE??????

oh boy....................................lose the rice and it'll be clean.


your profile says "racin is live" 

well, if racing is "life" you chose the wrong car and the wrong ricer mods!

sorry dude, I can't stand when I see stuff like that.......ESPECIALLY the GT-R badges........it just isn't right. you've got a gxe, not a gt-r.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

im speechless..... why do.... man........... forget it


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

kit looks nice
wheels are decent
tv is nice
wing is terrible
gt-r badges make me puke

on page 6, please tell me that's not one of those intercooler lookalike intakes on the altima....

and I'm sorry, but those huge chrome blingin wheels on those other cars are gawdy as hell, they just look stupid and slow the car down.

that one guy needs to paint his body kit


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

its that fried or steamed rice?..... but you can still redeem yourself, loose the wing, and the wheels, they dont go wiht the kit, get something that does and you'll be turning heads.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and lose the badges!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yes, badges as well


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

To each their own. His car he can do what he wants. Conflict of interests makes the world an interesting place to live, although not always pleasant.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

nag nag nag nag nag.


----------

